# Recycle Bin Won't Empty



## oblivious

Well I have this little problem with my recycle bin. The icon shows that there is stuff in it, I double click on the icon and there is nothing shown in there. Now initially I thought the icons were messes up, but when I right clicked on the icon to see if "Empty Recycle Bin" was available, it was. When I clicked on it, it asked if it was ok to delete all 91 items in the recycle bin. I then created a .txt document and deleted it to see if it went into the recycle bin. Of coarse it didn't. When I went to see if the items in the recycle bin had increased, it was still at 91 files.

So does anyone know how to fix this? It would be much appreciated.


----------



## pc_modder_boi

try to go to properties and click do not send to recycle bin automaticly delete 
try that!! 
tell me if it wrks


----------



## Geekgirl

Hello oblivious

You may have some issue with Virus/Trojan or some spyware and/or adware on your computer.


Download / Install / Update / and Run: 

*SpyBot* 
And: 
*Adaware SE * 

Check for updates in both programs before scanning your computer.

Also scan your computer for viruses with this free online scanner Housecall

Let me know if you found anything with those programs. If your computer is clean we will troubleshoot in a different area.


----------



## epos159

I've had this happen also. Let me ask you a question... when you right click and go to empty folder (after you do it the first time and there is nothing in there) does it say like "Are you sure you want to delete these 5 items"? 

If so, I found that when I made sure that the program I used to access that file was closed that when I would try to delete it would remove the icon. For example if it was a media file and I still had my media player open it wouldn't remove the full recycle bin icon until I closed the media player and then emptied it again.

Please let us know if this resolves the issue or if you need further assistance.


----------



## greyknight17

This is spyware. We have a fix for this. oblivious, I did not reply to your other thread because of your *comments*. So if you still want help, do the following:

Please download HijackThis - this program will help us determine if there are any spyware/malware on your computer. Create a folder at C:\HJT and move HijackThis.exe there. Double click on the program to run it.

1. If it gives you an intro screen, just choose 'Do a system scan and save a logfile'.
2. If you don't get the intro screen, just hit Scan and then click on Save log.
3. Get HijackThis Analyzer and save it to the same folder as the hijackthis.log file. Run HijackThis Analyzer and type in *y* if you agree. The *result.txt* file will open up in Notepad. Copy the whole result.txt log and post it in the forum. We do not need the original hijackthis.log (unless we ask for it). Do not fix anything in HijackThis since they may be harmless.


----------



## Digsby

*empty bin*

If the other suggestions didn't work. You may want to check to see if their hidden or system files. From any folder, you can go to tools>folder options>view> show hidden files and folders. and see if anything appears. I had a problem a while back, where the icon said it was full, but it actually was empty. The problem was it wasn't refreshing, so I did an f5, and it fixed the icon. :4-dontkno


----------



## Jance

*Please help....*

I'm a newbie to this forum, but I've been reading this thread and following the wonderful instructions you've all left. However, I'm still having a problem with spyware. I've run Adaware and SpyBot, as well as the trial version of Spy Sweeper that I've been using, and still I'm not getting all of it. I have updated antivirus software, which is also coming up with nothing. I also ran the freescan on Mcafee.com, and deleted the viruses that were found there. I'm running WinXP, and I know this thread is officially listed for another operating system, but it's exactly what's happening to me too. I want to get rid of all of the spyware, and I'm out of ideas. I downloaded HijackThis like you reccommended for "Oblivious", and I ran it. Would anyone be willing to look at my logfile and give me some advice? Thank you for any help you can give me.


----------



## epos159

Welcome to TSF!
Post your HighJackThis log in the HighJackThis Log Help forum Someone there will be able to help you :smile:


----------



## Click

*How to fix a recycle bin ( trash can ) that won't empty.*

If the trash can won't show files in it, even though there are files that have been deleted ( in Windows XP ), and also, after clicking empty recycle bin over and over it still knows there are X number of files in it.... follow these steps...
1) Open My Computer
2) If you have protected operating system files *hidden*, you'll need to fix that first... if not, skip to step 3. Click Tools then Folder Options then click the 'View' tab. Scroll down and uncheck the box next to: Hide Protected Operating System Files (Recommended ) Click yes, then ok.. to be back within the My Computer explorer window.
3) Look for C:\Recycler ( or whatever your trash bin is called.. ALSO ...assuming you only have one drive, if more, i suppose you may have to repeat this step and step 4 for the other drives..)
4) Delete it.... click yes or ok to all prompts about system files, etc... Repeat this step for the other drives if needed...D:\Recycler, E:\Recycler, etc...
5) Reboot the computer.... Not sure if step 5 is necessary or not... but that's the way i do it...

I'm sorry, i forgot to mention that you need to get rid of the virus and or spyware that caused this problem to begin with, and then fix the recycle bin... The computer i ran into this on was so infected with both spyware and viruses that I really can't be certain which one was to blame for the problem to start with, but after removing all the viruses and spyware that i could find, i was still stuck with the trash can problem, and that is how i fixed that final issue. Windows will just make another trash can.


----------



## Geekgirl

Thank you for the information, but most times, at least from what I ever saw, it was caused by a virus/trojan.


----------

